

Number of atoms in the universe: 10^80 - solipsist
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=atoms+in+the+universe

======
ivyirwin
did anyone hear the radiolab podcast about there being more possible moves in
chess than there are atoms in the universe? I think it was under the podcast
called "games"

------
funkah
Try changing "atoms" to "molecules".

~~~
michaelcampbell
Or "googanatz". You can use any word you like, but I'm pretty sure a generally
accepted value for actual atoms in the universe is ~10^80.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observable_universe#Matter_cont...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observable_universe#Matter_content)

